
Scott Forstall sells 95% of his vested AAPL shares - frankiewarren
http://tech.fortune.cnn.com/2012/05/02/an-apple-ceo-in-waiting-sells-95-of-his-company-shares/
======
richardburton
The title is link-bait at its worst. An honest title would read:

Scott Forstall sells 95% of his _vested_ AAPL shares

With a subtitle:

... because he's in line to get 5x more shares in the future

He sold 64,151 shares but by 2016 he will have 250,000 restricted stock units
that are vested.

~~~
frankiewarren
That's a great, valid point... Still interesting to me that he unloaded almost
all his vested shares. The media was sure to pick up on it and executives
often buy back shares to signal confidence.

Maybe he was simply trying to balance his asset allocation. He's definitely
not living off $40m, right? It always seems that Apple is sure to outperform,
but maybe we'll look back on this as a genius move in a few years.

EDIT: Updated the title to richardburton's suggestion.

~~~
richardburton
Frankie, apologies, I didn't mean to suggest that you were responsible for the
link-baited titles. Your title correctly reflects the sentiment of the
reporting across the board:

"An Apple CEO-in-waiting sells 95% of his company shares"

I am heavily invested in Apple and so I follow them very closely. Data from
Asymco gives me even greater confidence in their performance:

[http://www.asymco.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/05/Screen-
Shot...](http://www.asymco.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/05/Screen-
Shot-2012-05-03-at-5-3-10.33.31-AM.png)

------
cmsj
if I had as many shares in the pipeline as he does, I think I'd be cashing out
$40m to keep me going until my hundreds of millions kick in ;)

~~~
pasbesoin
Everyone should have some FU money -- or an FU portfolio (diversified) -- even
if FU does not appear to be in the cards.

------
xiaoma
While insider _buying_ is a very strong and clear signal, insider selling
happens regularly even at the most successful of companies. Just for reasons
of diversification, it's reasonable even for extremely bullish founders or
upper management to sell their shares. Buffet was an outlier in his multi-
decade practice of keeping over 99% of his wealth in his company's stock.

------
jschuur
Uh oh. Does Scott know something about the price of the new Apple TV screen
that we don't?

~~~
mbreese
I would hope that he does, but that likely didn't have anything to do with
this sell. He has far more unvested shares waiting in the wings.

